
Regulating Online Platforms: By Whom, and for Whom? - benbreen
https://medium.com/stanfords-gdpi/regulating-online-platforms-by-whom-and-for-whom-stanfords-gdpi-at-rightscon-53335eda52b4
======
ManFromUranus
The slippery slope that people don't anticipate, is when government makes
rules that allow them to silence people for "good" reasons. As soon as you
allow that then you end freedom of expression.

Example: Administration A makes anti-hate speech laws 10 years later
Administration B comes along, nobody likes them, they complain about it. Gets
slapped with "hate speech" has to prove a negative that their speech isn't
hate, from jail.....

Power corrupts that's why we try to limit the power of government, or any
orginization, because government and corporations are made of people and
people are fallible and greedy etc

The only thing you can do is simply allow pure freedom of expression, good or
bad. Any given individual simply listens to what they want to listen to and
ignores what they don't. That is the only practical way forward.

~~~
patrickmay
I don't know why you're being down voted. You make a solid point, eloquently
put.

If you claim to support "freedom of speech, but . . ." then you don't support
freedom of speech.

~~~
rectang
Freedom of speech but... not shouting "fire" in a crowded theater.

Do I not support freedom of speech?

~~~
patrickmay
If you want to punish people purely for the speech, without regard to the
consequences, then no, you do not support freedom of speech. If someone shouts
"Fire!" in a crowded theater and is ignored, it's not an issue. If someone
causes people to be harmed by starting a stampede in a crowded theater,
whether through yelling or pulling the fire alarm, it is the harm that they
are responsible for.

Compare this with the censorship imposed by many governments. Blasphemy, a
pure speech act, is a victimless crime. Anyone who supports laws against it
does not support free speech.

------
Dowwie
Famous quote (The Man in the Arena) from a speech given by Teddy Roosevelt in
Paris, France in April 1910:

"It is not the critic who counts; not the man who points out how the strong
man stumbles, or where the doer of deeds could have done them better. The
credit belongs to the man who is actually in the arena, whose face is marred
by dust and sweat and blood; who strives valiantly; who errs, who comes short
again and again, because there is no effort without error and shortcoming; but
who does actually strive to do the deeds; who knows great enthusiasms, the
great devotions; who spends himself in a worthy cause; who at the best knows
in the end the triumph of high achievement, and who at the worst, if he fails,
at least fails while daring greatly, so that his place shall never be with
those cold and timid souls who neither know victory nor defeat."

~~~
frgtpsswrdlame
Another relevant quote from Teddy from 'Controlling the Trusts', Washington
D.C., Dec. 1901:

 _Corporations engaged in interstate commerce should be regulated if they are
found to exercise a license working to the public injury. It should be as much
the aim of those who seek for social- betterment to rid the business world of
crimes of cunning as to rid the entire body politic of crimes of violence.
Great corporations exist only because they are created and safeguarded by our
institutions; and it is therefore our right and our duty to see that they work
in harmony with these institutions._

------
arisAlexis
that's why we need Blockchain

